# Best looking Mühle Glashütte watch?



## FBPB

What, in your opinion, is the best looking Mühle Glashütte watch?

Personally, I am stuck between these two:









And


----------



## nodnar

Best looking... maybe these?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price

I've not seen them in person yet but their new Teutonia 4 Mondphase and the new chrono with the hobnail dial pattern are my top picks. Of the ones I've seen and handled at the dealer I like the blue dialed Teutonia 2 with the sub seconds and big date the best.


----------



## FBPB

John Price said:


> I've not seen them in person yet but their new Teutonia 4 Mondphase and the new chrono with the hobnail dial pattern are my top picks. Of the ones I've seen and handled at the dealer I like the blue dialed Teutonia 2 with the sub seconds and big date the best.


Like this one? https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Muhle-Glashutte-Teutonia-ll-Kleine-Sekunde-M1-33-42-MB-47994.html


----------



## JacobC

Best looking is their Lunova range by far


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AMargerison

Ooo.. best looking.. in what category? For dress I'd have to go with Teutonia II Weltzeit..









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

MG watches aren't the Miss America type; more the plain Jane variety. I think the first one shown by nodnar above is probably the best looking one.

heb


----------



## heb

MG watches aren't the Miss America type; more the plain Jane variety. I think the first one shown by nodnar above is probably the best looking one.

heb


----------



## FBPB

heb said:


> MG watches aren't the Miss America type; more the plain Jane variety. I think the first one shown by nodnar above is probably the best looking one.
> 
> heb


While I agree Mühle Glashütte's designs are not in a "beauty pageant" style, I would not classify them as plain. Their style is more German / Teutonic, but that doesn't mean their watches can't be beautiful.

It's like comparing the design of a Lamborghini Countach (technical) to a Ferrari 288 GTO (swooping). Both beautiful cars, but for different reasons.

Horses for courses I suppose.


----------



## FBPB

JacobC said:


> Best looking is their Lunova range by far


Ok, I was trying not to poison the thread through favouritism 

I do have one, and it is fantastic...


----------



## LDoc

The Seebataillon GMT for me.


----------



## TKiteCD

This one. edited by mod


----------



## JacobC

TKiteCD said:


> This one. edited by mod
> 
> View attachment 14150743


Why's that?


----------



## John Price

At the moment, not able to post images but here are links to MG's pages on the 2 I like the best...

https://www.muehle-glashuette.de/en/wristwatches/functional-wristwatches/teutonia-iv-mondphase/

https://www.muehle-glashuette.de/en...wristwatches/teutonia-sport-i-clous-de-paris/


----------



## TKiteCD

JacobC said:


> Why's that?


I guess they didn't like my 'heads up' on it.


----------



## StufflerMike

TKiteCD said:


> I guess they didn't like my 'heads up' on it.


Nope, we do not like rules violations. Simple as that.


----------



## JacobC

Oh I was asking why you were considering letting it go


----------



## gary4421944

In my view the best looking MG watch is probably all of them for different reasons. MG seems to have solid designs across the range. Unlike some other brands which have some "filler" designs to complete gaps in their product line.


----------



## City74

I love the simplicity of the 29er, especially the mid size version


----------



## SpaceCadet65

This just in. I like it.


----------



## FBPB

At first I thought there was corrosion on the lugs, but it's just the reflection of you taking the photo....


----------



## ThaWatcher

SpaceCadet65 said:


> This just in. I like it.
> 
> View attachment 14203437


I like it too! :-!


----------



## zcat1958

My vote is for the simplicity of the Muhle Glashutte Terrasport II in black. Sorry no pics!


----------



## poison

Best looking?










The one I want right now?


----------



## kakalika

Seebataillon GMT


----------



## PaddyChicago

AMargerison said:


> Ooo.. best looking.. in what category? For dress I'd have to go with Teutonia II Weltzeit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That's my favorite among their current offerings. Gorgeous watch.


----------



## panucorodolfo

LDoc said:


> The Seebataillon GMT for me.
> 
> View attachment 14150713


Love Mine..









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ocieb

FBPB said:


> What, in your opinion, is the best looking Mühle Glashütte watch?
> 
> Personally, I am stuck between these two:
> 
> View attachment 14146011
> 
> 
> And
> 
> View attachment 14146013


came here expecting to be the first to say these two... nope OP beat me to it! haha


----------



## Holdenitdown

Really like the ProMare bezel, but there just seems to be a little too much negative space on the dial. 

For me, the Seebataillon GMT makes better use of the space.


----------



## PashaAvo

My first Muhle, and loved it. will definitely get some other straps.


----------



## ambardekotu




----------



## Camguy

Well, I have to say...


----------



## Aaah

Definitely, without a shadow of a doubt, the ProMare Go.

That or the Panova Green. 
Or Blue.

But I think the Teutonia Kleine Sekunde may be even more elegant. But not quite as elegant as the 29er Casual.

But if you wanted a chronograph then you'd go for the Teutonia Sport 1. But then again, on reflection I prefer the grace of the Clous de Paris version.

Who am I trying to kid? It's clearly the Seebataillon GMT.

Although I do like the ProMare Go maybe a touch more.

Not sure TBH.


----------



## njhinde

I like the Promare Datum and Seebataillon GMT in terms of looks, however my favourite is the S.A.R. Rescue-Timer.

It’s been on my list for some time, but something else keeps getting in the way. Usually my family ;-)


----------



## gk483

Camguy said:


> Well, I have to say...
> 
> View attachment 15404544


Yes, Yes!


----------



## nuhobby

I love all your watches!
I have great times with my M29 and my Terrasport I Beobachter...

What I thirst for, is someone to post their own watch from the R. Muhle Manufacturing line. They look so nice, but I've never seen one reviewed.

Chris


----------



## Erik_H

nuhobby said:


> What I thirst for, is someone to post their own watch from the R. Muhle Manufacturing line.


Agree, there are some very interesting watches in that line.

Here is a suggestion to the company: Update the webpage, it is impossible to navigate using Ipad.


----------



## weebergy

Pure class...


----------



## OrionBets

I own this one and it is cool looking. Only thing is that the deployant strap isn't the most comfortable when resting my hands on a table.


----------



## watchman67

Love that watch. Is it completely unwearable for a tiny wrist?



Camguy said:


> Well, I have to say...
> 
> View attachment 15404544





Camguy said:


> Well, I have to say...
> 
> View attachment 15404544


----------



## Camguy

watchman67 said:


> Love that watch. Is it completely unwearable for a tiny wrist?


I have a 7.25" wrist. It's got pretty tight lugs (53mm), it's thin for its diameter (12.7mm), and its incredibly light...at ~75.7g for the watch head I have heavier bracelets.

Completely unwearable? I'm not sure about that, but it is big.


----------



## OrionBets

I have 6.5" wrists and the Tutonia IV Mondphase is a very suitable size. A very good looking watch that exudes quality. In fact I thought I was holding up for a white PanomaticLunar until I got this.


----------



## Praetoriani

OrionBets said:


> I have 6.5" wrists and the Tutonia IV Mondphase is a very suitable size. A very good looking watch that exudes quality. In fact I thought I was holding up for a white PanomaticLunar until I got this.


Nice, I'm currently saving up for one. The combination of the domed saphire, brushed sides of the casing, unusual brand, strap design, and IMO by far the best looking and most tasteful moonphase in this price range..yeah, I'm sold.

Haven't seen many wrist shots if it though, care to post a few?


----------



## OrionBets

Sorry for the slight delay...here you go. Beautifully executed sapphire back with a crown adjustment that is very precise.







Fyi I am an astronomy major and own seven telescopes. The moon phase complication is very useful to me. The GO Panoreserve is a great complement to this particular piece in my opinion to this piece.


----------



## Jeanroland

OrionBets said:


> Sorry for the slight delay...here you go. Beautifully executed sapphire back with a crown adjustment that is very pre Fyi I am an astronomy major and own seven telescopes. The moon phase complication is very useful to me. The GO panoinverse is a great complement to this particular piece in my opinion to this piece.


Hello OrionBets

really nice moonphase ! compliments from france

Which model is it ? I'd personnaly love to buy an automatic moonphase watch, but I dont want to set up the moonphase each time the power reserve goes down - how do you manage it ? Do you now any quart + automatic movement ?

regards
Jean


----------



## StufflerMike

You’ll find the reference number on the back, M1-44-00 anniversary version.


----------



## Jeanroland

StufflerMike said:


> You'll find the reference number on the back, M1-44-00 anniversary version.


Indeed ! Thanks


----------



## OrionBets

Plenty of quartz moonphase watches out there starting in the two digit prices.
You can use a watch winder but I adjust my mechanical watches before I wear them- those few seconds are therapy for me. I know when the next new moon is (time for the telescopes to come out!)- it's also easy to look it up. The mechanical moonphase complication is intricate since the moon is on a 29.5 day cycle and so the rotation has to reset every 59 days.


----------



## JOHN J.

AMargerison said:


> Ooo.. best looking.. in what category? For dress I'd have to go with Teutonia II Weltzeit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Flat-out gorgeous. Looks big though.


----------



## OmerUsman

The 29er casual 2020 is a beautiful watch too. 








29er Casual | Mühle-Glashütte


Our 29er was named after a sailing dinghy. This is not only fast as an arrow, but also very easy to sail in most areas. The only restriction: the large aluminum daggerboard requires a fair amount of water depth. So that our 29er can really be used in any area, we have significantly reduced the...




www.muehle-glashuette.de


----------



## InDNavVet

Well, since no one has given this any love...I'll add it to thread, because it's definitely in the Top 3 for me...

I can respect the fact that PVD coatings can be polarizing, but the Titanium Carbide PVD on this beauty is gorgeous! Sadly, I just traded this away, so I can try yet ANOTHER Mühle--also absent from this thread--the Marinus...


----------



## TireShopBoy




----------



## JonF

nodnar said:


> Best looking... maybe these?


Love this piece!


----------



## nuhobby

JonF said:


> Love this piece!


Yeah, I would love to hear a first-hand report on a R. Muhle & Son watch! Still waiting


----------



## InDNavVet

Okay, so here's the watch I traded the Sea-Timer Black motion for...older model, but new watch--just a couple of months old...

I can appreciate this would require someone who is 'Tool-Watch' minded, but my goodness, the legibility on this thing is insane!! And the Lume?? Might not be Seiko-bright, but as was confirmed this morning, being my third Mühle (all from the 'Nautical' line), the lume has pretty amazing 'staying power', and presents brighter than most watches, following a charge 6-8 hours earlier. Not a huge deal, but just something I felt I'd mention...


----------



## JOHN J.

InDNavVet said:


> Okay, so here's the watch I traded the Sea-Timer Black motion for...older model, but new watch--just a couple of months old...
> 
> I can appreciate this would require someone who is 'Tool-Watch' minded, but my goodness, the legibility on this thing is insane!! And the Lume?? Might not be Seiko-bright, but as was confirmed this morning, being my third Mühle (all from the 'Nautical' line), the lume has pretty amazing 'staying power', and presents brighter than most watches, following a charge 6-8 hours earlier. Not a huge deal, but just something I felt I'd mention...
> 
> View attachment 15612193


Looks fabulous....how big is the case?


----------



## InDNavVet

44mm x 53mm x 12.2mm...it's large...but thin, and not too heavy...love it!


----------



## Tronner

InDNavVet said:


> Okay, so here's the watch I traded the Sea-Timer Black motion for...older model, but new watch--just a couple of months old...
> 
> I can appreciate this would require someone who is 'Tool-Watch' minded, but my goodness, the legibility on this thing is insane!! And the Lume?? Might not be Seiko-bright, but as was confirmed this morning, being my third Mühle (all from the 'Nautical' line), the lume has pretty amazing 'staying power', and presents brighter than most watches, following a charge 6-8 hours earlier. Not a huge deal, but just something I felt I'd mention...
> 
> View attachment 15612193


Which model is that? I like it!!!


----------



## Tronner

This would be my submission for best-looking.


----------



## InDNavVet

Tronner10 said:


> Which model is that? I like it!!!


Thanks! It's the Marinus...and yeah, it's really sharp looking. It's an older model, and unless you can find it new-old-stock somewhere, it's likely hard to find new, though I could be wrong...


----------



## Tronner

InDNavVet said:


> Thanks! It's the Marinus...and yeah, it's really sharp looking. It's an older model, and unless you can find it new-old-stock somewhere, it's likely hard to find new, though I could be wrong...


Thanks! I'll keep an eye out for one on the used market.


----------



## nuhobby

I have a new favorite I've seen on the catalogs!
I have worn a pre-owned M29 Classic (blonde) and I have worn a pre-owned (black) Terrasport I Beobachter, of astounding accuracy.

Now there is one that combines the best of both! I'll call it the *Blonde Bomber*, in honor of the semi-famous basketball player of the same title, who grew up a few houses away from me.


----------



## KA4993

Marinus


----------



## PaddyChicago

This one


----------



## Asiafish1967

I'm kind of partial to this one.

ProMare Go.


----------



## masqueman

Best looking is in the eyes of the beholder. For me, MG's best is also their most unique&#8230; the SAR Timer. Nothing else looks like it. Also, the 1000M w.r. on the dial is not too shabby if I want to snorkel in the Marianas Trench!


----------



## Praetoriani

I do think the Teutonia II Weltzeit is a work of art. So much going on all over this watch with the busy dial and variety of finishing on the case and bracelet. But somehow in perfect balance, a great allrounder imho for the office, travel or dressy occasions


----------



## johnrummy

Any Teutonia.


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## rationaltime

Nice sharp photo


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## MasterOfGears

After Sinn, I'm hoping this will be my next one.


----------



## MilanDeJong

FBPB said:


> What, in your opinion, is the best looking Mühle Glashütte watch?
> 
> Personally, I am stuck between these two:
> 
> View attachment 14146011
> 
> 
> And
> 
> View attachment 14146013


I really like glashutte pocket watches they could be a easy contender with these watches.


----------



## Thunderbear




----------



## MilanDeJong

FBPB said:


> What, in your opinion, is the best looking Mühle Glashütte watch?
> 
> Personally, I am stuck between these two:
> 
> View attachment 14146011
> 
> 
> And
> 
> View attachment 14146013


We should do a poll.


----------



## MilanDeJong

Thunderbear said:


> View attachment 16245396


Beautiful watch! I love the leather strap.


----------



## nanigirl

OrionBets said:


> View attachment 15494894
> View attachment 15494883
> Sorry for the slight delay...here you go. Beautifully executed sapphire back with a crown adjustment that is very precise.
> View attachment 15494892
> Fyi I am an astronomy major and own seven telescopes. The moon phase complication is very useful to me. The GO Panoreserve is a great complement to this particular piece in my opinion to this piece.


Perfection


----------



## nanigirl

Tronner said:


> This would be my submission for best-looking.
> View attachment 15621970


I would love to see that contrasting finishing (?) on the dial in person


----------



## Horatio

Thunderbear said:


> View attachment 16245396


Love that one! Nothing else like it.


----------



## Batboy

Much as I’m a Seebataillon fan, the Lunova Day/Date isn’t too shabby.


----------



## wwwryan

Promare Go! I don't own it anymore but love the look of this one. Would still be on my wrist if it was smaller.


----------



## EBB18

An M2 Chronometer and incoming M1-31-30. MGs seem so clear, practical and well made. Promare looks good to me.


----------



## EBB18

Like them so much I posted the pics twice. Apologies. I know the chronograph has an ETA 7750 but can't find much info on this site or the web. It will come with papers and box. Any one who has any further knowledge on the watch, it would be gratefully received. The M2 was a limited edition. Mine is number 999 of 999 and, I think, dates from 1999ish. Thanks.


----------



## SteveU

This is my Nautic Timer so I am clearly biased. Bracelet is a recent addition and really makes this watch pop! The 2000m thing is super handy as well....


----------



## stobievulture

had my eye on this for long enough...gonna have to take the plunge


----------



## Goaterade

stobievulture said:


> had my eye on this for long enough...gonna have to take the plunge


Ooh very nice


----------



## waruilewi

Asiafish1967 said:


> I'm kind of partial to this one.
> 
> ProMare Go.
> View attachment 16111538


The matching blue date wheel is a nice touch.


----------



## Lancer_101

nodnar said:


> Best looking... maybe these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice and simple. Gives me a Longines vibe.


----------



## jllphan

I'm a big fan of their design language, and really like a bunch of their offerings...so my favorite seems to change from time to time. At the moment, I can't get enough of the 29er in this colorway...


----------



## johnniecats

This one got my vote and money.


----------



## StufflerMike

I always was intrigued by the BlackMotion. Saw the BlackMotion deputing in Basel a couple of years ago and was smashed. Anyway, did not buy it, went for the Seebatallion, more sturdy and a tad larger.


----------



## entropy1049

Its a beaut in my opinion.



jllphan said:


> I'm a big fan of their design language, and really like a bunch of their offerings...so my favorite seems to change from time to time. At the moment, I can't get enough of the 29er in this colorway...
> View attachment 16647638


----------



## Camguy

StufflerMike said:


> I always was intrigued by the BlackMotion. Saw the BlackMotion deputing in Basel a couple of years ago and was smashed. Anyway, did not buy it, went for the Seebatallion, more sturdy and a tad larger.


"More sturdy"?


----------



## StufflerMike

Camguy said:


> "More sturdy"?


Yes.


----------



## Camguy

StufflerMike said:


> Yes.


In what way(s)? Same WR, same swan neck (I assume)...I'm curious.


----------



## StufflerMike

Camguy said:


> In what way(s)? Same WR, same swan neck (I assume)...I'm curious.


Sturdy by look and feel.


----------

